# Suche jmd den ich werben kann.



## Pat1007 (17. Juni 2015)

Hey! 
Ich suche einen netten Mitspieler den ich werben kann!
Server und Fraktion kann sich der Geworbene aussuchen.
Ich habe mit allen Klassen sowohl mit Heals, Tanks als auch DDs Erfahrung. 
Ich habe bis August so gut wie jeden Tag Zeit zum Leveln! 

Lg!


----------



## DenOne (6. Juli 2015)

Moin, wäre bereit dich zu werben, bis august sollten wir locker 5-6 chars auf 90 haben


----------



## Pat1007 (6. Juli 2015)

Hey  ich möchte nicht geworben werden ich suche jemanden der von mir geworben werden möchte. 
Aber trotzdem danke


----------

